
84M users: Internet penetration rate in Russia nearly doubled in 5 year - robinwauters
http://tech.eu/brief/84-million-users-counting-internet-penetration-rate-russia-nearly-doubled-five-years/
======
anovikov
And in the same 5 years, Internet turned from the mean of free expression and
thinking into an instrument of oppression.

